# Samsung S20 Pricing .... gezz



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

https://bgr.com/2020/02/03/galaxy-s20-price-vs-iphone-11-2020-flagships-will-be-more-expensive/
All phones come with 5G, but for the S20+ at $1,100 ..... ummm..... I'm still at the point where $900-$1,000 is way to much for a phone. I'll just keep plugging with my S8+ at those prices which I've had for over 2 years now.

Been thinking about the S10+, which Samsung lists at $650 right now. Once the S20 comes out that might drop even further for a better value. And a Galaxy Fit tossed in, which doesn't really excite me but might be nice when hiking.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OnePlus 7T pro Mcclaren edition, spanks that phone, 12g ram/ 256gb storage.... And a faster processor.. for less than $800...


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Dekero said:


> OnePlus 7T pro Mcclaren edition, spanks that phone, 12g ram/ 256gb storage.... And a faster processor.. for less than $800...


I've considered trying the OnePlus or Pixel. I'll have to go look at the battery cases available for these. We always have 2-3 battery cases for travelling/hiking/etc. We use our camera's (photo and video) and phones so much when out battery case is necessary. Just looked at the 7T and does look like it has an amazing camera setup which is also high on what we want in a phone.

In bed to hard with Samsung hard to break the habit. All our Samsung crap integrates in to our Smart Things Hub.... TVs, phones, etc etc. And Samsung Pay tosses us some extra $$$ to by things. And they like to give us 0% APR for 24 months, I'll take that free money to finance something even though we could pay cash.

One thing for sure though, I'm not a fan of the "Infinity Screen" on the Samsungs. Very hard to provide protection on them.

$600-700 is more reasonable, although for a phone still think that's expensive. But we use our phones so much these days for everything we do spending the money on it isn't to hard to swallow.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I've considered trying the OnePlus or Pixel. I'll have to go look at the battery cases available for these. We always have 2-3 battery cases for travelling/hiking/etc. We use our camera's (photo and video) and phones so much when out battery case is necessary. Just looked at the 7T and does look like it has an amazing camera setup which is also high on what we want in a phone.
> 
> In bed to hard with Samsung hard to break the habit. All our Samsung crap integrates in to our Smart Things Hub.... TVs, phones, etc etc. And Samsung Pay tosses us some extra $$$ to by things. And they like to give us 0% APR for 24 months, I'll take that free money to finance something even though we could pay cash.
> 
> ...


I've got the last year model OnePlus 7 Pro 12g/256g model and it's a beast... It runs as many diff things as I want simultaneously and hasn't let me down once... And the Battery actually lasts all day for me... Plus some... Maybe opt for a battery pack as a backup when hiking?

Only thing I can say I wish it had that it does not is Wireless Charging... But if your not in a hurry the 8 Pro will be out in a few months and they claim it will have it. However the warp charge allows for super fast charging anyway... So I've lived with it...

And the Camera has been improved even more in the 7t and who knows how good the 8 Pro will be.... Both will be using the snapdragon 865 processor... Which is the fastest currently available .. mine has the 855 which is no slouch...

I get the Samsung love.. my son has been locked to his for the last two years.. and after seeing mine switched over when the 7 pro price dropped to $499 for a 6g/128g model... I suspect the 7t will do the same once the 8 Pro hits...

Lastly let me say if you haven't seen a OnePlus in action... The 90hz refresh screen is so damn sharp it's sickening... And the 8pro claims to be 120hz...

Either way Good luck!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Dekero said:


> I've got the last year model OnePlus 7 Pro 12g/256g model and it's a beast... It runs as many diff things as I want simultaneously and hasn't let me down once... And the Battery actually lasts all day for me... Plus some... Maybe opt for a battery pack as a backup when hiking?
> 
> Only thing I can say I wish it had that it does not is Wireless Charging... But if your not in a hurry the 8 Pro will be out in a few months and they claim it will have it. However the warp charge allows for super fast charging anyway... So I've lived with it...
> 
> ...


Good feedback! Thanks. Yea no rush, but probably by summer as I want an upgraded camera when start hiking and hitting national parks in our area.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

You guys have fun, I refuse to pay over $300 for a phone max :smiling:


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You guys have fun, I refuse to pay over $300 for a phone max :smiling:


Hahaha we were talking about Handheld Computers not toys....If I wanted a toy I would have shopped on Motorola's site or at Walmart...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Hahaha we were talking about Handheld Computers not toys....If I wanted a toy I would have shopped on Motorola's site or at Walmart...


I love computers and tech, I build them as a hobby :smiling: More expensive doesn't mean better and it's easy to spend double for 5% better when it comes to technology.

Smart phone advancement has been stagnant for about 3-4 years now. Gimmicks and micro improvements is what sell phones at the moment.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> https://bgr.com/2020/02/03/galaxy-s20-price-vs-iphone-11-2020-flagships-will-be-more-expensive/
> All phones come with 5G, but for the S20+ at $1,100 ..... ummm..... I'm still at the point where $900-$1,000 is way to much for a phone. I'll just keep plugging with my S8+ at those prices which I've had for over 2 years now.
> 
> Been thinking about the S10+, which Samsung lists at $650 right now. Once the S20 comes out that might drop even further for a better value. And a Galaxy Fit tossed in, which doesn't really excite me but might be nice when hiking.


I pay $75.00 for a phone usually.
They last about 2 years.
Business Expense.
$30.00 a month prepaid . 
About $450.00 a year total costs.
Phone & service.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I love computers and tech, I build them as a hobby :smiling: More expensive doesn't mean better and it's easy to spend double for 5% better when it comes to technology.
> 
> Smart phone advancement has been stagnant for about 3-4 years now. Gimmicks and micro improvements is what sell phones at the moment.


5g is a step change. But my $180 phone that I got in 2018 still works fine.

I have no home internet and use unlimited LTE from my phone as a router. When 5g data prices become reasonable then I'll switch, but I imagine that won't be for a couple of years.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 5g is a step change. But my $180 phone that I got in 2018 still works fine.
> 
> I have no home internet and use unlimited LTE from my phone as a router. When 5g data prices become reasonable then I'll switch, but I imagine that won't be for a couple of years.


5g is still cooking in the oven. It will not be ready for true mass scale for 2 years.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> 5g is still cooking in the oven. It will not be ready for true mass scale for 2 years.


Unlimited 4g.

Works fine.

I used 90.4 Gb last month.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Unlimited 4g.
> 
> Works fine.
> 
> I used 90.4 Gb last month.


Someone like me push 1-5 Tb per month fully unlimited internet with no throttle caps is a must for me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Better Hurry up and buy one.

The plant is shut down.

When stores run out . . .

No more for . . .Months . . .


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> https://bgr.com/2020/02/03/galaxy-s20-price-vs-iphone-11-2020-flagships-will-be-more-expensive/
> All phones come with 5G, but for the S20+ at $1,100 ..... ummm..... I'm still at the point where $900-$1,000 is way to much for a phone. I'll just keep plugging with my S8+ at those prices which I've had for over 2 years now.
> 
> Been thinking about the S10+, which Samsung lists at $650 right now. Once the S20 comes out that might drop even further for a better value. And a Galaxy Fit tossed in, which doesn't really excite me but might be nice when hiking.


I've been using a $75 CoolPad Legacy this past year. Its probably faster than your S8+. It multiapps like a champ, runs Uber, Lyft, and Google Maps simultaneously, has a huge screen and great battery life.

Flagship phones are a money sink.

https://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Samsung-Galaxy-S8,Coolpad-Legacy/phones/10311,11178


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Someone like me push 1-5 Tb per month fully unlimited internet with no throttle caps is a must for me.


Damn, that's a lot of viewing. Your right arm must be about to fall off &#128562;


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Smart phone advancement has been stagnant for about 3-4 years now. Gimmicks and micro improvements is what sell phones at the moment.


Agree, minus the camera upgrades. Having wide angle and better night vision and the other improvements make it worth it for me and my wife. Outside that, agree that the so called "upgrades" are marginal. I'm not antsy for 5G, and SLC won't get 5G (outside of downtown) for a long long time. Especially where I live in the far burbs.

We run Cricket which is $105/month for 5 lines. My burner phone is an LG X Power that I've had for 2+ years on XFinity Mobil (runs on Verison network) which is $12/month and then $12/gig beyond 500 mb. Usually costs me $24/month.

I'm not hooked on the S20 by any means and will most likely look for deals on a S10+ once the S20 comes out and prices drop on the S10. Or might go with the OnePlus 7T, that might be an even better deal once their new models come out.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Agree, minus the camera upgrades. Having wide angle and better night vision and the other improvements make it worth it for me and my wife. Outside that, agree that the so called "upgrades" are marginal. I'm not antsy for 5G, and SLC won't get 5G (outside of downtown) for a long long time. Especially where I live in the far burbs.
> 
> We run Cricket which is $105/month for 5 lines. My burner phone is an LG X Power that I've had for 2+ years on XFinity Mobil (runs on Verison network) which is $12/month and then $12/gig beyond 500 mb. Usually costs me $24/month.
> 
> I'm not hooked on the S20 by any means and will most likely look for deals on a S10+ once the S20 comes out and prices drop on the S10. Or might go with the OnePlus 7T, that might be an even better deal once their new models come out.


For people that are essentially paying for camera improvements are the only ones getting there money's worth.

On that note I haven't owned a OnePlus to vouch for it's camera. Samsung imho has the best cameras on their flagship phones.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

Having used note 9 after note 3, I will never be buying another Samsung again. Facebook app with 3 other spying Facebook crap pre installed can't be removed, loads of Microsoft crap already installed can't be removed. Can't wait for Xiaomi 10


----------



## El Ropo (Jan 11, 2020)

You can pick up a used last generation phone from Swappa.com for super cheap. I'm using a LG G7 for ubering and it works great. These are selling for around $130 for good to great condition devices. Best part about the G7 is it does NOT have an amoled screen, meaning no screen burn in issues. Fast as F*&K too. Samsung screens are notorious for their screen burn issues. The G7 camera is top quality as well, and it doesn't over colorize images like samsungs do. I used to work in a phone refurbishing facility for 4 years, so I know enough to stay away from Iphones and Samsungs. Iphones are great for their high resale value, I just refuse to give money to that company.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I just picked up the Samsung S10+ yesterday. Wasn't really interested in buying right now, but they tossed in their $300 noise cancelling headphones. Which I'm in the market for a new set of work/travel headphones. And Samsung gives me 2-3 years zero interest. (sigh) I probably should have waited but the free headphones..... they hooked me in.


----------

